# Shredded Paper in Drywall Mud



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is strange looking stuff! Have any of you guys seen this?


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

looks like quite a deal. wonder how long it takes to crack!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Probably BEFORE you get paid.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

hmmm,I'd still say bazooka faster, but !!!!! you only achieve a level one with it. Their saying your taking it to a level 3 right away, a messy level 3 the way their doing it. Why not run it through your boxes instead. No difference from the Vario mud, but the question is ,which is better. One is paper based while the other is polymer based


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Interesting point... Not sure why I lean toward more confidence in Vario. Although I have used Vario just once on an office. But I sure like it as a fast setting mud.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

the guy on the stilts needs to tighten some bolts.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

He's clicking and squeaking a little. :yes:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

this vario mud, it does not need tape? How does that work?

i like the video, and if that system works, (and there was more work out there  ) i would consider investing in it. i wouldnt wanna be in the room to hear that annoying noise though.

I wonder if i can get some vario mud out my way.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have been reeeeeeaaaally wanting to try it too. what part of bc are you in macdry?


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i have been reeeeeeaaaally wanting to try it too. what part of bc are you in macdry?


Im working out of Port Coquitlam. Which is apparently right by you! enjoying the snow? that nice little bout of snow today out of no where?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Vario ships anywhere. Rebel is the guys name on here.


----------



## avoten (Mar 1, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> Vario ships anywhere. Rebel is the guys name on here.


I have not heard of vario mud yet... Who makes it? Is it a USG product or is vario the trade brand name guys? Someone clue me in on the newest **** to schmutz with. Will lowes have it soon or is it supply house specialty schmutz only. Will the bucket be better made than the warranty? TIM


----------



## avoten (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbup::yes::furious:


avoten said:


> I have not heard of vario mud yet... Who makes it? Is it a USG product or is vario the trade brand name guys? Someone clue me in on the newest **** to schmutz with. Will lowes have it soon or is it supply house specialty schmutz only. Will the bucket be better made than the warranty? TIM


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I doubt it will be in Lowes. The guy is in your part of the country. 
Check them out for yourself.

http://www.edp-inc.net/


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

we're neighbours. what kind of work are you doing mac, new construction, reno's ?


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey carpentaper. Well, as of the last 2 months I have been doing very very little. I currently have a seismic upgrade for a school going on. Its nothing to severe but the general is a giant pain in the ass and the architects parents may have been brother and sister if you know what im saying.

Im currently bidding on a mcdonalds and a project for west jet out in richmond. Also the BC liqour store on shaunghessy in port coquitlam.

Do you do steel stud and board? I am looking for a guy that can handle a job by himself. Do lay out off the prints and frame it up, insulate, board it up. You know, all that crap.

What kind of work do you do?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i do residential renovations. in my first couple of years i worked a lot with steel studs while renovating condos in yaletown so i know the basics but i am far from a production steel framer. as far as working off prints, its not something i do a lot of as i do mostly finish carpentry but i do have some experience with reading prints and framing in wood mostly. as far as drywall is concerned i have hung a lot of it(for a carpenter). i used to price jobs for people(hang,supply,finish)but i mostly just tape right now. i let the GC's guys hang the board and i just give a price for finishing. i make more money this way and it takes up less of my spare time as most of my taping is sidework. just this month i have done three small jobs (over $500 under $1000) and will be working on another on wednesday so i am freaking burning out but i will take a break soon. i am more of the babysitter on the jobs so figuring stuff out is not a problem. i'm not looking to change jobs, the company i am with treats me really well and i would die with guilt if i quit anytime soon. they also have work lined up for the year and always give me 40 hours a week no problem and that is valuable. i would like to get some experience working with a really good taper so i can really fine tune my finishing and maybe unlearn some bad habits i may have formed.thats my job in a nutshell.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i do residential renovations. in my first couple of years i worked a lot with steel studs while renovating condos in yaletown so i know the basics but i am far from a production steel framer. as far as working off prints, its not something i do a lot of as i do mostly finish carpentry but i do have some experience with reading prints and framing in wood mostly. as far as drywall is concerned i have hung a lot of it(for a carpenter). i used to price jobs for people(hang,supply,finish)but i mostly just tape right now. i let the GC's guys hang the board and i just give a price for finishing. i make more money this way and it takes up less of my spare time as most of my taping is sidework. just this month i have done three small jobs (over $500 under $1000) and will be working on another on wednesday so i am freaking burning out but i will take a break soon. i am more of the babysitter on the jobs so figuring stuff out is not a problem. i'm not looking to change jobs, the company i am with treats me really well and i would die with guilt if i quit anytime soon. they also have work lined up for the year and always give me 40 hours a week no problem and that is valuable. i would like to get some experience working with a really good taper so i can really fine tune my finishing and maybe unlearn some bad habits i may have formed.thats my job in a nutshell.


free labor with a GOOD finish crew for a few days. they will be glad to have you, and you can pick up a few tricks, but i don't see why you would want to waste your time doing that, when all you need to know is right here. DWT.:yes:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i never said anything about free. i maybe wouldn't expect to make what i make doing carpentry. a rate would be negotiated after my experience was assessed. i can't believe how much i've railroaded this thread. nothing new i guess.


----------



## OTISBECK (Feb 11, 2011)

You still have to tape angles?


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

OTISBECK said:


> You still have to tape angles?


Why?


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

rebel20 said:


> Why?


 the answering of a question with a question? double why?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MacDry said:


> the answering of a question with a question? double why?


I question why you question this ?:jester:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

MacDry said:


> the answering of a question with a question? double why?


Ok I will answer no you don't have to tape angles or anything at that matter. It's not necessary but done to ease your mind. I can tell you there are certain curcumstances that I myself would not do without tape its always a judgement call. It's like the old saying My fathers father did and thats how he was taught and thats how he taught me so its required.
Then somewhere down the line new technology comes around and the answer is no way you have to use tape. Or that tool or anything else for that matter. Society does not like new technologies because we are all brainwashed by big businesses and politics that thats how it has to be done. 

rebel


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

If this setup could be run with a regular spray rig,,, pole gun setup,,, I think it would be great.. mix 150 gallons and get some chit done... 1 ft per minute seems alittle slower in the video.... and why can they not just use extended handle knifes to wipe down the mud ??? no need to get up on stilts.. knifes alone would be another New Tool ! ,,, I like thinking outside the box,,, and if the strength is there,, I'm all for it.. Hell I can get my pull behind rig to shoot a pattern like in the vid right now.. or real close..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Bazooka looks to be faster*



Tim0282 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9GQoMl9Od4&feature=related
> 
> This is strange looking stuff! Have any of you guys seen this?


Everybody wants to sell you a better mousetrap. It looks like taping with a bazooka is much faster and likely a lot cheaper as well.


----------

